# What's the hot nitro touring car?



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

I have been out of RC for a couple of years. (That pesky work thing and family illnesses took precedence). 

The more things change the more they stay the same. That is, what's hot one year is due for retirement the next year. Is it the Nitro TC3? Mugen? HPI? Kyosho? Which car is THEE car to have?

When I retired I had a couple of Yokomo GT4's, a HPI Super nitro, a 4TEC pro and the perfunctory HPI NRS4. 

Thanks for your opinion.

Bill (aka Prof)


----------



## KellyM (Mar 24, 2004)

Ckeck out the serpent's....

http://www.serpent.com/


----------



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

Thank you.

Other opinions?


----------



## BluesFan (Aug 31, 2003)

HPI's R40 can't be too bad considering it was driven to two straight ROAR national titles in a row. Granted, I'm sure Atushi Hara would be good with any of the high end touring cars out there, but it at least proves that the R40 is a good car.


----------



## Darenl (Nov 14, 2004)

do you like your 4tec or should i go with something else like the tc3 plus or hpi


----------



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

If I was looking for RTR car the Nitro TC3 PLUS is an excellent choice. A great deal depends on what your local hobby shop services and carries parts for when the inevitable breakage occurs. If they don't you will have to stock up on spares via mail order or on-line sales OR without until an order arrives to replace something that is broken, The EZSTART on the 4TEC seems like a good idea until you end up screwing around with it and finally throw it away and either install a pull start motor or go with non-pullstart and buy a starter box (about $100). 

The 4TEC PRO is not a RTR. It is kit that requires assembly and adding of engine and electronics. Good car, but spares are going to be scarce since not too many were made. I heard TRAXXAS is bringing it back on a limited basis.

When I got back into it and posted this question I have since decided and acted. I bought a new Nitro TC3 TEAM Kit because it is fundamentally a sound design and easy-to-service because parts are abundant and available. When I left the hobby these cars were just being introduced to the market. 

SIDE NOTE AND CONFESSION: It seems to me that many purchases are based on how the team drivers perform in national and world level races. When I left the hobby Yokomo GT4s were in vogue to many people because they were good cars (and most are) and their team drivers were doing well in versions of the vehicle albeit they were more akin to 1/10th on road nitro cars (e.g., front one way, locked rear diff). Having dabbled in the hobby over the last decade I have concluded and accepted that I am a solid B main driver at 50 person events and can squeak into the "A" main with some regularity no matter which car I drive.


----------



## bunnyman (Nov 15, 2004)

Second on the Serpent. The car has great handling traits (drift rear steering is really nice), and the instructions are very well detailed (something lacking in many cars). The Serpent USA guys are wonderful as far as helping you out, as well. I run my Serpent with an O.S. CVR .12 and it is a very fast car.


----------

